# SVN Hoster für kleines Projekt



## flashray (25. März 2010)

Hallo,

bin nach der Ausschau nach einem SVN Hoster für ein kleines Projekt mit bis zu 5 Entwicklern (, kein OpenSource) ... .

Bin bei meiner Recherche auf http://www.svnhostingcomparison.com/ gestoßen...

ProjectLocker (https://www.projectlocker.com/scenario/startup) ist auf den ersten Blick ein gutes und kostenloses Angebot das meinen Erfordernissen passt.

Bevor ich mich endgültig entscheide, wollte ich mich hier erkundigen ob jemand etwas vergleichbares, bewährtes Angebot kennt?

Vg Erdal


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. März 2010)

Hallo Erdal,

im Bezug auf SVN-Speicherplatz könnte ich dir auch weiterhelfen. Eine grobe Übersicht wäre demnach auch hier zu finden: http://www.busoft.de/deutsch/webhosting/produktvarianten-und-preise/svn-hosting/index.html - wenn du mir deine konkreten Anforderungen im Hinblick auf Speicherplatz + erwarteten Traffic per PN / Email zukommen lässt, stelle ich dir auch gerne ein individuelles Angebot zusammen. Die Server, wo u.a. auch die SVN Accounts betrieben werden, stehen in einem Rechenzentrum in Hannover.

Letztlich ist es, glaube ich, einfach eine Entscheidung, wo du dich dann am besten aufgehoben fühlst, wo du davon ausgehst, dass deine Anliegen oder etwaige Probleme, so denn etwas auftritt, am schnellsten in deinem Sinne gelöst werden 

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

